# Are mini Nubians a cross of nubian and ND?



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

*What do mini nubian kids go for in your area?*

I know this can vary widely, but I'm just getting an idea here...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mini Nubians are the result of a Nubian doe and Nigerian Dwarf buck, the breed itself is recognized with The miniature dairy goat registry and pricing on kids will depend on registration and generation status F1, F2,F3 etc.

Thats about the extent of info I know of the "mini" breeds


----------



## mama2cntrykids (Jan 1, 2013)

liz said:


> Mini Nubians are the result of a Nubian doe and Nigerian Dwarf buck, the breed itself is recognized with The miniature dairy goat registry and pricing on kids will depend on registration and generation status F1, F2,F3 etc.
> 
> Thats about the extent of info I know of the "mini" breeds


Wow, I didn't realize that you could register a "cross". Are they recognized as an offical "breed" then? Sorry, I am thinking in "dog" terms here.

So, with F1, F2, F3, does the pricing get more expensive as the generations progress?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes...with each generation pricing reflects breeding and conformation. You can find alot of info here http://miniaturedairygoats.com/


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I believe one or both parents must be registered in order to register the kids. Nubians can be registered on appearance but the Nigerians must be papered.


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

Any goat can be made mini by using a Nigerian Dwarf buck for the cross. Never use a larger breed male to a smaller breed female, ever ever ever.

I know mini-Nubians are a bit quieter and eat less.
Mini-Saanans keep a lot of the productivity, but the Nigerians increase the
cream.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I know that the prices can Very widely between regions but I'm my area in central Texas it seems 3rd and 4th generation minis sell for the same price or more the large breed.


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

The mini dairy breeds have their own separate registry... http://miniaturedairygoats.com/Breed%20standards/minialpine_standard.htm

Both original parents of the F1 have to have been registered in one of the other registries to be registered in the MDGA.

Eagerly awaiting our new mini-alpine -- staying with her mom til mid-March. F1 and unfortunately not registerable (because they used an unregistered nigerian buck), but just what my daughter wants for 4H.


----------

